# Chicken with Cherry Mustard Sauce



## kansasgirl (Jan 20, 2005)

This is an easy and very tasty recipe.

Chicken with Cherry Mustard Sauce
1-1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken, in pieces
Salt and fresh pepper
Flour
3 tb butter, divided
3 tb olive oil, divided
1 c white wine
1 c chicken broth
1/4 c Dijon mustard
2 tb cornstarch
2 tb balsamic vinegar
1 tb water
2 c pitted sweet cherries
1/4 c green onion, sliced

1.Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper, then lightly toss in the flour; shake off excess. 
2.Heat half the butter and oil in large skillet over medium heat, then add half the chicken pieces. 
3.Cook 8-10 minutes, turning occasionally, until chicken is golden and nearly cooked through. 
4.Remove to platter and keep warm. Repeat with remaining butter, oil and chicken. Remove second batch of chicken to the platter.
5.Stir wine, chicken broth and mustard into skillet, scraping up browned bits. 
6.In small bowl, mix cornstarch, vinegar and water together, then stir into the skillet. 
7.Add cherries and bring mixture to a simmer, stirring until sauce thickens.
8.Transfer chicken to the cherries mixture, heat through and serve. Garnish with green onion.


----------

